# Pkg install (namepackage) very slow



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

I install from pkg and it is very slow, when I install the desktop KDE for 1GB
It takes hours, very slow speed.  On Linux, it more fast for 1 GB to download 
I have edited mirror on FreeBSD.conf
Pkg0.twn.freebsd.prg (I am in Asia) so I use Taiwan for the closest mirror.

Is there any something I set ul to make pkg install more fast?
Should I disable IPv6? I read some people said that.
But how?
Or any idea? 
Thanks


----------

